# flash player



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

The only thing I dislike about the 7, or 4.0+ is the lack of flash. Wtf ? I actually like chrome. Any work around with chrome ?


----------



## hoppermi (Jun 17, 2011)

You can DL flash player from adobe website. It works great with dolphin browser.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

Basically what he said. You have to DL flash manually and use a different browser since Chrome doesn't support flash.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robfromga (Nov 15, 2011)

Which dolphin, I thought I read somewhere one wasn't compatible .


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

Newest version of Dolphin isn't compatible. They hard coded it off.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

If you like the ICS browser there is an older thread in this forum that describes how to install it (if you are rooted); it supports Flash.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

